# Gaggia PID, at last.



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, that took a long time to get set up.

Special thanks to soundklinik for sending me the thermocouple when I couldn't get one.









Not used it yet as I only finished it late last night, but I'm expecting a fun time making a cap when I get home this evening.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Out of interest, what are the best set points?

My steam is on an alarm set point too.

No idea what to set the steam to though.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats on getting it sorted in the end. I really wouldn't have been confident enough to go the DIY route myself. Looking forward to hearing your results.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Did you get a chance to sort your solenoid while you were in there?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Neill said:


> Did you get a chance to sort your solenoid while you were in there?


Yea, I sorted it.

Works much better now.

Just gave it a blow.

The pid is pretty cool, wasn't so simple to fit and the wiring doesn't really fit my case.

But I'm pretty proud of it, especially the steam alarm function on an SSR.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm really happy with this PID.

I'm not sure about the shot quality, but I can preheat my cup, grind, then pull the shot the second I have locked in and weighed my cup.

There is no messing around temp surfing or anything like that.

The steam function is great too, I think there is definitely a difference.

There is enough steam to stretch and then, if I wanted to, texture the milk right out of the pitcher.

Also, I added no slip stuff, just because those cups slid everywhere.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's looking impressive Kyle! (Like the timer on the front - looks familiar







)


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> It's looking impressive Kyle! (Like the timer on the front - looks familiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought a Hario scale from Coffee Hit, should be here tomorrow along with this mug for work and some cleaning powder and odds and ends, so probably the timer should be relegated to my work setup when I finally get a desk.....

Having the timer on the scales means I'll never forget to weigh my cup again.









The bad part of that is, the cup weighs 240g and after 200g, the scales have a 0.5g resolution.

Not the end of the world, I guess, as long as that accuracy is there for the ground dose. I never have identical shot outputs anyway.

Anyway; at my current temp, 15g of Rave Jampit @ 26g of drink was actually kind of sour, there was a sort of sour sweetness, should I take the temp up a little?

I'll need to grind that hair finer for 24g out anyway, which should make the shot a little more bitter.... But not by much, I guess.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I looked at the Hario scales/timer - lovely, but £60!!!!! Ouch! I'll stick to my £5 eBay jobbies.

Maybe if I'm good Santa will bring me some.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> I looked at the Hario scales/timer - lovely, but £60!!!!! Ouch! I'll stick to my £5 eBay jobbies.
> 
> Maybe if I'm good Santa will bring me some.


Yea, I had a good loooooong think about it before I bought them.

They are very expensive, but after my second set of eBay cheepies, it's beginning to look a little like a false economy....

When I play with them I'll report back to you, see if I can get you to see the light.


----------

